# Type 1, very early pregnancy approx 3\4 weeks



## Sambtype1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey, I just wanted\ needed to write somewhere that I’m terrified! ☹️ Feel like I’m loosing control of my sugars already, is it normal for them to shoot up for unknown reasons? 
I informed the hospital and spoke to the consultant on Monday, an he said said they’ll get be booked in, does anyone know how long this takes? 

Sorry for my rambling. 
Thanks Sam xx


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi Sam
I can’t help with pregnancy info, but I was interested to read in the DUK summary of the recent future plans for the NHS there is a commitment to give CGMs to all women with T1 during pregnancy.  I am not sure whether that is effective yet, but it may be worth asking.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2019)

Congratulations!

BGs shooting up with no fathomable reason is often the very first hint T1 ladies get that they need to buy a Clear Blue and get to the GP pdq to get the high dose Folic Acid if they weren't already taking it cos they'd planned for the pregnancy.  They can't delay the appointment very long at all since there are some rather obvious time limits naturally anyway plus they don't always even let you go to full term just like that, especially as some glitches are still more common for T1 mums and both hospital and mum need to be ready for em, in case.  You get scans a lot quicker and more often than non-D mummies and all sorts of extra things - may get offered a pump too and they can be really helpful in pregnancy, again because of the tighter control necessary - so if so - please don't discard it out of hand before you've had a chance to assimilate that advice properly.

In the interim just test test test and attack both highs and lows with whatever corrections are necessary before the numbers get out of hand - it's juggling for the next 8 months whatever happens so just try to be even more logical than we always have to anyway until you get proper expert advice.

There will be some T1 mums on the thread as soon as they see it and they will know far more than either of us so far.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello and congratulations! 
Excellent advice from TW and SB.
Please please please try to relax and just take one day at a time and do your best to keep as tight control as possible.  Keep testing. 
I have two healthy children, eldest is almost 5 and youngest is 2.5.  Type 1 pregnancies are HARD but it’s do-able!! There’s no reason why you can’t have a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby. 

Just take a deep breathe and try to relax. 

Some of things I did (when I wasn’t worrying !) :
- I tested aboit 12-14 times daily.  And worked out daily averages just to put my mind at ease 
- food wise : if something worked I’d just stick to it.  Your pregnancy hormones WILL fluctuate throughout and at some points you’ll be insulin sensitive and at other times you’ll be resistant 
- keep a food diary if need be
- sometimes I had to set my alarm to test at 3am just to see what was going on at night.  I switched from Lantus to Levemir as well. 
- you will have the odd high but that doesn’t mean that you’ve harmed the baby ! 
- hypo awareness : both my pregnancies affected this so I didn’t realise I was hypo until I reached around 2.8
- good news is that you will be seen frequently at the ante natal clinic and you’ll have more scans so you’ll see your baby more than non diabetic mums !(silver lining ....)
Most importantly though (I know it’s easier said than done ... ) don’t freak out.  You need to go into this rationally  
And remember you can always come on here and ask absolutely anything !
Good luck !


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 17, 2019)

Welcome and congrats.

Yesterday I re-read all of my pregnancy post from 8 years go on here. My first post about being very early in my pregnancy is so similar to this. She's now a healthy, clever, wonderful 8 year old weirdo, who I love completely and was worth all the drama. 

Firstly as others have said do not panic! there's an awful lot going on in your body that you cannot see or feel, growing that baby. All those hormones having a party  Stressing will not help with anything. 
Test all the time. As per Cleo I did the 2am tests, but because I would hypo at 3am it was to prevent that. 

Your care team will be obsessed with you now, loads of appointments and scans and tests. Don't take anything they say to heart, if you are doing your best that's all you can do. And yes the extra scans are a great benefit! 
It will change so much, weekly. Just when you think you have got it under control, it will all change, like the mad hatters tea party, so don't worry just be ready to adapt.
If it works for you do it, especially food wise, if quavers for breakfast stops you being sick and it's all you can eat just do it.
Once the sickness starts keep your levels up, its caused by low levels so just test and test and eat and eat.
Unlike Cleo I had sickness from 16 weeks to the day I had her, if my levels got under 5 I would be sick, that was my hypo awareness  Each pregnancy is different. 

From memory my GP saw me within 2 days and I was at the hospital within 2 weeks of that and had my first scan. I didn't know they did that but it seems common.

Then the next appt for me was 12 weeks, then every 4 weeks, until about 24 weeks then every 2, then at 32 weeks every week for me.


----------

